# 1987 Toyoya Meyer Plow Frame



## ecajeff (Oct 24, 2003)

Hey all. Still searching for a solution to my Meyer Plow frame (truck side) dilemma. Seems as though Meyer no longer makes frames for 1987 Toyota trucks. I have not been able to locate a used frame. 

Any suggestions (be nice, please) would be appreciated.

Thanks. :crying:


----------



## jeepboy (Nov 13, 2003)

Can you weld? If so just take an old bracket and fabricate it to fit your truck.I've done quite a few brackets for my old toyota's,and they work great!!


----------



## Radguy (Nov 6, 2003)

Yeah what he said!

That seems to be your best bet. You'll have to be pretty lucky to find a used one on a toyota. 

E-bay is a good place but as of now they only have a Western frame on there


----------



## ecajeff (Oct 24, 2003)

*Thanks Guys!*

I appreciate your review and reply to my post. I'll let you know how I make out.:waving:


----------



## Murf67 (Oct 31, 2003)

drop a line to Mark at walker-shork (meyer Dealer) 1800-262-1680 he works in the parts dept. I too couldn't find ANYTHING or get any help when I was looking for an EZ mount for my 94 4runner. Mark got me everything i needed RIGHT FROM THE FACTORY!!!!delivered to my door!!!


----------



## sail24 (Jan 15, 2005)

*87 plow frame*

I have a 86 frame I will be selling as soon as I find a frame for My 92 Toyota.


----------



## pondguy22 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Meyer toyota plow mount*



sail24;190930 said:


> I have a 86 frame I will be selling as soon as I find a frame for My 92 Toyota.


Do you still have the frame for sale?


----------

